# Deftig



## eno2

Nederlanders kunnen geen deftige friet bakken, dat is bekend. 
Dat is al erg genoeg. Maar daar komt nog bij, dat ze het woord "deftig" uitsluitend de betekenis geven van: waardig, statig.

Voor mij is deftig in veel meer gevallen : goed. Gewoon: goed. Komt van het Engels deft of deftly: behendig. Ik haalde een deftig niveau in tennis. En heb een deftige kennis van Engels. Behoorlijk goed. 

Natuurlijk zijn er veel deftige mensen die niet zo goed zijn. Rutte bijvoorbeeld  wil het vrije bezoek aan specialisten-geneesheren afschaffen. Maar het lukt hem niet zo goed. Hij kan er  zelfs geen deftige merderheid voor krijgen.


----------



## planned_attack

Deftig = fatsoenlijk = iets waar je je niet voor hoeft te schamen?


----------



## NewtonCircus

eno2 said:


> Nederlanders kunnen geen deftige friet bakken, dat is bekend.


Ook in Limburg bakt men geen 'deftige' frieten, wel goede of lekkere. Ook wel minder goede natuurlijk .
Zoals ik ooit eerder zei, vanwaar toch die obsessie met taalvariaties?


----------



## eno2

planned_attack said:


> Deftig = fatsoenlijk = iets waar je je niet voor hoeft te schamen?


 Onfatsoenlijk en onbehoorlijk  daar kan je je inderdaad voor schamen. Ondeftig bestaat dan weer niet.


----------



## ThomasK

NewtonCircus said:


> Ook in Limburg bakt men geen 'deftige' frieten, wel goede of lekkere. Ook wel minder goede natuurlijk .
> Zoals ik ooit eerder zei, vanwaar toch die obsessie met taalvariaties?


Tja, die woorden van intensiteit hebben vaak veel van hun oorspronkelijke betekenis verloren, denk ik. Dat is het punt, lijkt mij, waarvan Eno impliciet uitgaat of waar hij naar verwijst. Ik denk dat je hetzelfde fenomeen hebt bij 'decent': in hoeverre betekent 'a decent meal' nog 'fatsoenlijk'??? 

Net zoals wij bij 'vreselijk', 'ontzettend', al lang niet meer aan het "erge" denken, maar wel aan de intensiteit.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

ThomasK said:


> Net zoals wij bij 'vreselijk', 'ontzettend', al lang niet meer aan het "erge" denken, maar wel aan de intensiteit.



Hangt dat niet van de context af?


----------



## ThomasK

Eh, nee, maar misschien ja. Ik zie het zo dat zeker in Nederland 'ontzettend' al veel van echte ontzetting verloren heeft, en in Vlaanderen klinkt die 'verschrikkelijk' niet meer als angstwekkend. Dus lijkt mij de intensiteit de hoofdzaak, niet meer de originele betekenis, zoals bij 'deftig'...


----------



## Peterdg

Brownpaperbag said:


> Hangt dat niet van de context af?


Dat denk ik ook.



ThomasK said:


> Eh, nee, maar misschien ja. Ik zie het zo dat zeker in Nederland 'ontzettend' al veel van echte ontzetting verloren heeft, en in Vlaanderen klinkt die 'verschrikkelijk' niet meer als angstwekkend. Dus lijkt mij de intensiteit de hoofdzaak, niet meer de originele betekenis, zoals bij 'deftig'...


Thomas,

Ik denk dat deze betekenisverschuiving enkel voorkomt wanneer het woord als bepaling bij iets anders gebruikt wordt. Wanneer het echter afzonderlijk gebruikt wordt, dan denk ik dat het in de meeste gevallen zijn oorspronkelijke betekenis behoudt.

Bv. "Het is vreselijk!" of  "Het ongeval was vreselijk!" Hier betekent "vreselijk" werkelijk afschuwelijk, angstaanjagend enz.


----------



## ThomasK

Oké, oké, in de zinnen die je citeert heb je gelijk. Maar kijk even naar de contexten hierboven, en dan wordt deze lazing uitgesloten en dan moet je uitgaan van een verbrede extra betekenis. Toch?


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Oké, oké, in de zinnen die je citeert heb je gelijk. Maar kijk even naar de contexten hierboven, en dan wordt deze lazing uitgesloten en dan moet je uitgaan van een verbrede extra betekenis. Toch?


Ja, zeg ik toch ook (enfin, niet letterlijk: ik zeg dat het afhangt van hoe het gebruikt wordt).


----------



## AllegroModerato

eno2 said:


> Nederlanders kunnen geen deftige friet bakken, dat is bekend.
> Dat is al erg genoeg. Maar daar komt nog bij, dat ze het woord "deftig" uitsluitend de betekenis geven van: waardig, statig.


Vanwaar deze vijandigheid? En waarom is het verschil in gebruik van 'deftig' erg?


----------



## Peterdg

AllegroModerato said:


> Vanwaar deze vijandigheid? En waarom is het verschil in gebruik van 'deftig' erg?


Hmm, ik denk niet dat hier vijandigheid uit spreekt. Het is gewoon een vaststelling die in een context is gezet (zij het nogal sarcastisch).

De vaststelling is dat "deftig" in Vlaanderen een bijkomende betekenis kan hebben die over het algemeen in Nederland niet gebruikelijk is.


----------



## ThomasK

Je had gelijk, PdG ;-), inzake je eerdere opmerking, sorry (en met deze). Elke taal zoekt naar woorden om intensiteit of eigenlijk hier kwaliteit - het gaat niet echt om hetzelfde, besef ik plots - aan te geven, en bij ons in Vlaanderen kan je inderdaad 'deftig' gebruiken, al zal ik dat in een eerder formele context niet gebruiken.


----------



## bibibiben

AllegroModerato said:


> Nederlanders kunnen geen deftige friet bakken, dat is bekend.
> Dat is al erg genoeg. Maar daar komt nog bij, dat ze het woord "deftig" uitsluitend de betekenis geven van: waardig, statig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanwaar deze vijandigheid? En waarom is het verschil in gebruik van 'deftig' erg?
Click to expand...


Ja, lief is anders. Is deze houding nu te wijten aan een minderwaardigheidscomplex of toch een moeilijk te verbergen meerderwaardigheidscomplex? Ik ben er nog niet uit.

Het is mij ook een raadsel waarom het erg is dat _deftig _in Nederland anders wordt gedefinieerd dan in Vlaanderen. Leve de variatie, zou ik zeggen.


----------

